

Google+: a mobile app with sense and soul - nsavant
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/05/google-mobile-app-with-sense-and-soul.html

======
nikunjk
Google+ Update. Version Number: 2.0.0.5888. How did Google come up with that
number?

